# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  "Mindfulness, Bliss and Beyond"

## Lichi

Hey everyone,

I simply would like to share with you a very powerful book on how to meditate. 

The book is called "Mindfulness, bliss and beyond" by Ajahn Brahm, a theravada buddhist monk of the thai forest tradition, who spent over forty years practicing meditation and studying the mind with superpower mindfulness. In this book Ajahn Brahm explains us with detail and simplicity how to begin the practice of meditation and how to develop it succesfully to be able to enter into Jhanas, stages of deep meditation in which the mind becomes free from worldy attachments, but which are not yet the higuest bliss, also called Nirvana. Accompanied with the bliss of freedom also comes a very strong and sharp mind which will help you build insight in the nature of reality. This sharpness of mind developed in meditation will definitely help you in being aware when you aren't meditating, which will help to attain lucid dreams.

The book covers:

The Basic Method of MeditationThe Hindrances of Meditation, which are fiveThe Quality of MindfulnessVariety in Meditation: loving-kindness meditation, letting be and walking meditation

Then it moves beyond explaining:

The nimittas, the energy moving from the body to the mind showns as very beatiful "lights"The description of the JhanasWhat to do after emerging from JhanasStages of enlightenment


I hope you enjoy it and experience the greatest freedom of all, goodluck everyone!

----------


## JustASimpleGuy

Thanks for the link. Bookmarked!  :smiley:

----------

